# Il parà Felix Baumgartner abbatte il muro del suono



## Snake (8 Ottobre 2012)

_Roswell (TMNews) - Un primo volo di prova l'ha già effettuato il 15 marzo 2012, a Roswell, nello stato americano del Nuovo Messico, saltando da una mongolfiera a quasi 22mila metri d'altezza, oltre la stratosfera; ora il paracadutista e recordman austriaco, Felix Baumgartner è pronto alla sua impresa da record: saltare da circa 37mila metri, a pochi passi dallo spazio."Naturalmente amo le sfide - spiega - sin da piccolo sono sempre stato molto competitivo. Il motivo per cui lo faccio è che mi è sempre piaciuto volare, essere un paracadutista. Lo sono stato prima da militare nell'esercito, e dopo 10 anni sono diventato un base jumper".Il 41enne Felix si prepara da anni in modo molto scrupoloso a questa impresa. Al di là dei record di altezza e durata, se tutto andrà bene sarà soprattutto il primo uomo al mondo a superare la velocità del suono in caduta libera nel suo volo "no limits". A quella quota, pressione e temperature sono tali che un uomo non potrebbe sopravvivere, per questo Felix dovrà indossare un speciale tuta da astronauta."E' una tuta pressurizzata che lo manterrà in vita - spiega John Kittinger, attuale dententore del record di quota in caduta libera, 31.333 metri - è una nuova generazione di tute spaziali e lui in qualche modo la testerà per i futuri astronauti". Il volo di Baumgartner durerà circa 15 minuti, 5 dei quali in caduta libera a Mach 1. Un'impresa davvero sensazionale: questa volta l'"alieno" di Roswell avrà un nome e un cognome.
_







Hype a mille, fa impressione solo a vedere questa simulazione. Diretta domani alle 14.00 su italia 2 e sul canale Red Bull di youtube.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Ottobre 2012)

Fantastico


----------



## tamba84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

in **** alla balena.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Ottobre 2012)

Lezione di Analisi II proprio a quell'ora 
Ma alle 14 si butta o parte con la mongolfiera?


----------



## Degenerate X (8 Ottobre 2012)

Mostruoso.


----------



## juventino (8 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lezione di Analisi II proprio a quell'ora
> Ma alle 14 si butta o parte con la mongolfiera?



Mi trovo bloccato anch'io in università a quell'ora


----------



## S T B (8 Ottobre 2012)

pazzoide...


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Ottobre 2012)

che invidia mamma mia!!! quanto darei per arrivare così in alto


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Ottobre 2012)

Alle 14 allora la diretta?


----------



## Snake (9 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Rimandato alle 18,GODO


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2012)

da brividi, incredibile


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

A quanto pare sta entrando adesso nella capsula.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ma su che canale è del digitale italia 2????


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2012)

Red Bull Stratos - YouTube

si butta tra mille ore quindi?


----------



## BB7 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma su che canale è del digitale italia 2????



Canale 35 qui da me. Oppure lo guardi su Youtube o sul sito Redbullstratus


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Partito il conto alla rovescia,meno di 5 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Ottobre 2012)

Porca pupazza io alle otto devo essere in piazza. Quando dura il "volo"?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

1 minuto...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma deve ancora partire!?!?!?!


----------



## Vinz (9 Ottobre 2012)

Fantastici i telecronisti di Italia 2, non stanno capendo niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Annullata per oggi causa vento


----------



## BB7 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Al 90% viene annullato per raffiche di vento... prevedibile.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

A quanto pare avevano una piccola finestra di tempo con poco vento,ma hanno avuto problemi col sistema radio.


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2012)

esatto.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Ottobre 2012)

Hype a tremila


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Ottobre 2012)

Comunque lo si può vedere in diretta su sul sito sportmediaset.


----------



## Vinz (9 Ottobre 2012)

Momenti di imbarazzo su Italia 2, dovevano riempire il tempo e hanno parlato di qualsiasi cosa, anche di ufo, Fiammetta che tira in mezzo Wild


----------



## cris (9 Ottobre 2012)

rotfl.

certo che mettere a commentare "missioni spaziali" dei tizi che commentano le moto e una che fa la oca su wild. lol.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Ottobre 2012)

Io non lo trovo proprio Italia 2. rotfl

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Trovato ora. sbrotfl


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2012)

Non escludo che sia stata una mossa pubblicitaria della red bull a questo punto


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

cris ha scritto:


> rotfl.
> 
> certo che mettere a commentare "missioni spaziali" dei tizi che commentano le moto e una che fa la oca su wild. lol.



ROTFL.Il tizio dello stream su YT parlava dell'effetto del sonic boom sul corpo umano in caso di atmosfera rarefatta,mi immagino cosa invece raccontava Fiammetta


----------



## Snake (9 Ottobre 2012)

Peccato, ora chissà quando ci saranno le condizioni ideali per fare il lancio. Comunque l'esperto lì diceva che per arrivare a quota 37.000 ci vogliono dalle due alle tre ore mentre il lancio nel vuoto durerebbe circa 10-15 minuti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non escludo che sia stata una mossa pubblicitaria della red bull a questo punto



Non credo,i palloni che usano sono monouso e costano un casino e penso che anche tutto quell'elio non sia proprio economicissimo.


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Ottobre 2012)

Ma più che altro, adesso lui come torna giù?


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma più che altro, adesso lui come torna giù?



Non è nemmeno partito Dege


----------



## Degenerate X (9 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non è nemmeno partito Dege


Ah ecco, ok.


----------



## iceman. (9 Ottobre 2012)

Quando si lancia? Domani?


----------



## Livestrong (9 Ottobre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non credo,i palloni che usano sono monouso e costano un casino e penso che anche tutto quell'elio non sia proprio economicissimo.



i soldi alla red bull li cacciano senza grossi problemi... intanto da giorni parlano tutti di loro, a me puzza di grande show e sono abbastanza deluso


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> i soldi alla red bull li cacciano senza grossi problemi... intanto da giorni parlano tutti di loro, a me puzza di grande show e sono abbastanza deluso



Boh,le raffiche di vento si vedevano,prima.Io penso che lo faranno


----------



## #Dodo90# (9 Ottobre 2012)

Che palle, ho perso metà pomeriggio per guardare Italia2 

Ma vi immaginate se crepa in volo e si schianta a terra oppure se prende fuoco in volo? ROTFL


----------



## Snake (9 Ottobre 2012)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Che palle, ho perso metà pomeriggio per guardare Italia2
> 
> Ma vi immaginate se crepa in volo e si schianta a terra oppure se prende fuoco in volo? ROTFL



I rischi sono enormi, uno è crepato nella capsula facendo questo tentativo anni fa.


----------



## iceman. (10 Ottobre 2012)

Chissa' che ******* deve provare dentro uno che si deve buttare a cammello da quell'altezza.

Ma almeno e' pagato?


----------



## cris (10 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Chissa' che ******* deve provare dentro uno che si deve buttare a cammello da quell'altezza.
> 
> Ma almeno e' pagato?


sarà STRA pagato, come minimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Ottobre 2012)

Questo è matto come un cavallo!


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Ottobre 2012)

Sicuramente non salterà prima di venerdì. Comunque è un pazzo forte


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (10 Ottobre 2012)

Ancora nessuna news


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Ottobre 2012)

Dovrebbe saltare domenica


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2012)

Confermato, domenica alle 14, ho appena visto lo spot


----------



## Canonista (13 Ottobre 2012)

Chissà quanto cash riceverà per una pazzia del genere...

MA che velocità raggiungerà in caduta?


----------



## iceman. (13 Ottobre 2012)

Speriamo non prenda fuoco per la velocita'


----------



## cris (13 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto cash riceverà per una pazzia del genere...
> 
> MA che velocità raggiungerà in caduta?



romperà il muro del suono... nn so di preciso pero

- - - Aggiornato - - -



iceman. ha scritto:


> Speriamo non prenda fuoco per la velocita'



in ogni caso, spettacolo in diretta


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto cash riceverà per una pazzia del genere...
> 
> MA che velocità raggiungerà in caduta?



Si stima che supererà leggermente Mach 1 (sarebbe il primo uomo nella storia a farlo in caduta libera).


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Ottobre 2012)

Oltre i 1000 km/h mah, che attesa comunque raga, una cosa del genere in diretta è fantastica. Speriamo sia la volta buona domani alle 14 perchè gli è rimasto solamente un pallone areostatico.


----------



## cris (13 Ottobre 2012)

per me ci rimane secco sto squinternato


----------



## #Dodo90# (13 Ottobre 2012)

Già, speriamo che questa volta non ci siano intoppi! 

Tra l'altro utilizzeranno un sistema che permette di riprenderlo in maniera perfetta. Giuro, se prende fuoco o si schianta muoio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cris ha scritto:


> per me ci rimane secco sto squinternato



Credo sia impossibile. Hanno detto che il record attuale non ufficiale è di 4-5 km in meno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

su che canale lo fanno?


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Italia 2


----------



## cris (14 Ottobre 2012)

a che ora raga?


----------



## MilanForever (14 Ottobre 2012)

Alle 14


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Italia 2



grazie


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

Già rinviato per il vento.

Vabbè abbiamo capito come finisce...


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma c'e' il wrestling..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

alle 15.30...questi hanno rotto


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

si vabbeh alle 16.45, s'impiccassero


----------



## Shallappalla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Dovrebbe partire adesso, il segnale dello ********* dice "starting soon"


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

ROTFL,ero ad un pranzo e credevo di essermelo perso.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Ottobre 2012)

16.45......


----------



## Jaqen (14 Ottobre 2012)

Anzi,16:10


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Intanto è iniziata la telecronaca sullo stream di Youtube:il problema è come sempre il vento,stanno aspettando la finestra di tempo ideale.


----------



## Cm Punk (14 Ottobre 2012)

Posticipato alle 17


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Eh ciao core, questo non salta manco oggi, già in ritardo di 3 ore.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non salterà manco oggi


----------



## Shallappalla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Mandiamoci cassano a saltare da 37000 metri


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Stanno iniziando a gonfiare il pallone,se non salta oggi non so quando riusciranno a procurarsene altri.


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

alle 17.30


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

20 minuti al lancio


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma su italia 2 non danno niente..


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Sesfips (14 Ottobre 2012)

Salta quindi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Dovremmo esserci quasi,i venti a 700 piedi stanno calando rapidamente,mentre a terra sono praticamente a zero.


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Il pallone è pronto, ed il lancio potrebbe essere anticipato per sfruttare l'assenza di vento.

- - - Aggiornato - - -


----------



## Sesfips (14 Ottobre 2012)

Diventerà cosi grosso il pallone? Azz


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Partita anche la telemetria...


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

Partito


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Partito!


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

Vai Felix, insegna agli angeli a cadere


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Le telecamere fuori dalla capsula 
Sto già godendo


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Ottobre 2012)

dai dai si trova a 4mila


----------



## MilanForever (14 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno sa quanto tempo ci vorrà per arrivare alla quota da cui si lancerà? Devo uscire!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

dai felix!


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Ottobre 2012)

***** ma adesso hanno detto 2 ore ci mette....


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Trovatevi pure qualcosa da fare,arriverà a 120000 piedi tra due ore


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma l'avevano già detto chi ci avrebbe messo 2 ore. Io infatti mi sto portando avanti con lo studio per l'uni


----------



## Jaqen (14 Ottobre 2012)

Adesso si studia


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2012)

E' un idolo


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Se piglia fuoco...


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso si studia


In realtà sono esercizi, la voglia di studiare è a zero.


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Quando si butterà da lassù la mamma di Felix vivrà i 5-10 minuti più lunghi della sua vita


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2012)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quando si butterà da lassù la mamma di Felix vivrà i 5-10 minuti più lunghi della sua vita


Pensa lui pure....:S


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Chissa' l'adrenalina...


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

Se si sfascia quel paracadute...


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Ottobre 2012)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso si studia



io nel frattempo ho fatto un tema di compito 

comunque è ancora lunga


----------



## Vinz (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non succede, ma se succede..


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma dai. E' da oggi che sto aspettando su sto cavolo di Italia 2. Che pacco.


----------



## esjie (14 Ottobre 2012)

Red Bull Stratos - Live Now! - YouTube

Manca pochissimo


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

chissà che tensione


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Se hanno sbagliato i calcoli e il pallone non si ferma...


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2012)

a quanto è quotata la sua morte  ?


----------



## Lollo7zar (14 Ottobre 2012)

si dice che supereranno i 36576


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

ma se qualcosa va storto??


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Superata la quota prevista,il buon Felix vuol fare lo sborone


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

che ansia mamma mia


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

ma non si ferma più?


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2012)

si lancia dalla luna


----------



## Miro (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ci siamo, si butta.


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

It's time, vai Felix


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

si è fermato


----------



## Bawert (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non si ferma più


----------



## esjie (14 Ottobre 2012)

non si ferma più


----------



## danyaj87 (14 Ottobre 2012)

quasi 40 km di altezza


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Nespoli


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Iniziata la procedura di controllo,poi salta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

adesso vedrete un altra capsula che lo sorpassa..sarà quella di pessotto!!!


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Brividi


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

Circa sei milioni e mezzo di spettatori sullo stream di Youtube.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

39 km


----------



## Dexter (14 Ottobre 2012)

quanto ci mette!?!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

5 minuti spengo


----------



## Miro (14 Ottobre 2012)

Madò


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Mamma questo ci resta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

eccolo

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e io che ho paura a lanciarmi dagli scivoli alti!!ahaha


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Raga sto piangendo


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Porca *****

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Che attributi. Che attributi. Che attributi.


----------



## Degenerate X (14 Ottobre 2012)

Che ***** di Uomo. Che ***** di Uomo.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Io pensavo ci restasse quando ha cominciato ad avvitarsi, davvero.


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Che idolo, che idolo


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Ottobre 2012)

giornalisti di *****


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Ottobre 2012)

eccezionale, mamma mia


----------



## esjie (14 Ottobre 2012)

La vista da lassù è incredibile, con quell'alone blu


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Confermata la supersonica. EROE!

Edit: forse no


----------



## francylomba (14 Ottobre 2012)

" the world is over there "
senza parole tra poco la conferenza stampa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

grandissimo...senza parole


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Ottobre 2012)

Al record di caduta libera (come durata) non è arrivato per una manciata di secondi.


----------



## iceman. (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ho avuto paura che il pallone esplodesse, ma quando si e' lanciato


----------



## Hammer (14 Ottobre 2012)

Idolo assoluto


----------



## Cm Punk (14 Ottobre 2012)

Straordinario


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)

L'inquadratura da sopra mentre stava per lanciarsi è stata da brividi,credo che rimarrà nella storia.

Comunque EROE


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Ottobre 2012)

L'uomo supersonico  rispetto assoluto per questo eroe


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

quando ha girato pensavo che era finita


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Ottobre 2012)

youtube è impallato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> youtube è impallato



ah ecco perchè non parte


----------



## Snake (14 Ottobre 2012)

Quando si è lanciato con tutto quel buio intorno, madonna, da brividi anche le sue parole prima del lancio. Non vedo l'ora di vedere le immagini dalla telecamera che aveva sulla tuta, dovrebbe aver registrato tutto il lancio.


----------



## Emanuele (14 Ottobre 2012)

Brividi quando roteava su se stesso, sembrava che fosse svenuto o chissà cosa. Comunque un grande


----------



## admin (14 Ottobre 2012)

Grandissimo


----------



## Solo (14 Ottobre 2012)

EROE. Ho temuto quando si è avvitato su se stesso. EROE. Grandissimo!


----------



## Harvey (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma solo io avevo ansia a guardare? 
Mamma mia, momenti davvero da brividi, quando ha poggiato le mani per affacciarsi avevo la pelle d'oca, giuro...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Che balls Felix,io sarei morto di crepacuore dopo 3 secondi.EPICO!


----------



## Harvey (14 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2012)

Quando si è buttato ho tirato un sospirone 

Comunque un matto, ha messo a posto una decina di generazioni con 5 minuti


----------



## runner (14 Ottobre 2012)

che uomo che persona..............

lo adoro!!

direi che è un bel gesto per capire tutti che al mondo c' è anche chi fa le cose non chi le dice


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2012)

No vabbè alla sua visione mi sono cappottato dalla sedia:


----------



## Brain84 (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ho iniziato a farmela addosso quando ho visto che non usciva più dalla capsula..poi l'astronauta in studio che ipotizzava la possibile esplosione del pallone areostatico mi ha fatto ancora più ansia. Quando si è buttato è stato un momento che credo non scorderò mai.

EPICO


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Ottobre 2012)

è entrato nella Storia


----------



## francylomba (14 Ottobre 2012)

Un mito!!sto guardando la conferenza stampa !



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



e che bonazzo!!! ahpero'!


----------



## bmb (14 Ottobre 2012)

Spero di trovare un immagine in cui si vede il momento esatto in cui oltrepassa la barriera del suono. E' una cosa fighissima


----------



## Stex (14 Ottobre 2012)

Non lo sapevo ma nel 1960 lo avevano già fatto...


----------



## Canonista (14 Ottobre 2012)

Ma con cosa avranno fatto le riprese? E' normale tutta quella luminosità ad una tale altezza? Avranno ripreso con telescopi attaccati alle telecamere o con lenti a specchio?

So che a voi non interessano queste cose, ma io sono un grande fan delle curiosità secondarie


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Dottorm (15 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ma con cosa avranno fatto le riprese? E' normale tutta quella luminosità ad una tale altezza? Avranno ripreso con telescopi attaccati alle telecamere o con lenti a specchio?
> 
> So che a voi non interessano queste cose, ma io sono un grande fan delle curiosità secondarie



Telecamera a infrarossi


----------



## Canonista (15 Ottobre 2012)

Dottorm ha scritto:


> Telecamera a infrarossi



Sì, le riprese "scure" della caduta con gli infrared, ma mi riferivo di più alle riprese in salita...non credo che a 40km di altezza dal suolo ci sia tutta quella luminosità...almeno penso, non sono un astrologo


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Ottobre 2012)

Che emozione! I momenti in cui parla fuori dalla navicella, saluta e poi si butta sono da brividi. Che prospettiva! Poi il silenzio quando ha iniziato a roteare all'impazzata... Nespoli un'ora prima aveva detto che se avesse iniziato a roteare senza controllo c'era pericolo che si rompesse qualche ossa.

Non ho letto niente, ma penso che non abbia battuto il record di caduta libera per colpa della visiera appannata. Deve essersi ****** addosso non vedendo niente.


Non vedo l'ora che esca il documentario per vedere le immagini dalle telecamere che aveva addosso!


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2012)

Sarà perché sono stato fuori dal mondo per qualche giorno, ma davvero non riesco a vedere l'impresa. Saltare da 39.000 metri? che differenza fa buttarsi da 39.000 metri e 2000 metri?
Per aver superato la barriera del suono? Ma l'hanno già fatto con delle macchine-jet nel deserto!!

Non capisco l'impresa.
E' affascinante, moltissimo, ma è un evento puramente mediatico.


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (15 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Sarà perché sono stato fuori dal mondo per qualche giorno, ma davvero non riesco a vedere l'impresa. Saltare da 39.000 metri? che differenza fa buttarsi da 39.000 metri e 2000 metri?
> Per aver superato la barriera del suono? Ma l'hanno già fatto con delle macchine-jet nel deserto!!
> 
> Non capisco l'impresa.
> E' affascinante, moltissimo, ma è un evento puramente mediatico.



Sì, infatti non capisco la storia che fanno ogni 4 anni per la Finale dei 100 metri quando con uno scooter va molto più veloce.

Comunque, a parti gli scherzi.

Ci sono un sacco di cose da imparare da questa Missione. La Scienza che sposa lo Show, la ricerca di nuovi limiti e in più l'enorme mossa di RedBull che entra nella Storia con il proprio Marchio Aziendale, uno sforzo di Marketing enorme che ripagherà con effetti ed interessi "a vita". Bravi tutti, da Felix, al Mission Control, a chi l'ha studiata commercialmente.


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ma come che differenza fa, ma sei serio? Le condizioni che trovi a 39 k di distanza sono uguali a quelle che trovi a 2k? I rischi che corri buttandoti da quella distanza son gli stessi? Cosa c'entrano poi le macchine jet? Questo qui il muro del suono l'ha superato a corpo libero, mica s'è gettato con una navicella, ma ROTFL.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2012)

AndreaDeluxe ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti non capisco la storia che fanno ogni 4 anni per la Finale dei 100 metri quando con uno scooter va molto più veloce.


E' in caduta libera. C'è bisogno di sangue freddo, nervi, concentrazione, allenamento. Quello che ogni paracadutista ha, insomma.
A differenza di altri ha avuto la possibilità di fare questa impresa. Ma ripeto, sono stato fuori dal mondo per un paio di giorni, quindi ho seguito poco. Ho letto la notizia e così su due piedi non mi sembra più eccezionale di un paracadutista qualunque che si gioca tutto con un lancio anche da 1000 metri.

Chiedo sul serio: l'impresa è che ha superato la barriera del suono o che si è buttato da 39.000 metri? Le TV in che modo ne hanno parlato?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> Ma come che differenza fa, ma sei serio? Le condizioni che trovi a 39 k di distanza sono uguali a quelle che trovi a 2k? I rischi che corri buttandoti da quella distanza son gli stessi? Cosa c'entrano poi le macchine jet? Questo qui il muro del suono l'ha superato a corpo libero, mica s'è gettato con una navicella, ma ROTFL.



Ho letto stamane che la tuta era praticamente una sorta di "capsula". Perciò chiedevo. Non sto facendo polemiche. 
Studio giornalismo e i media, perciò mi interessa sapere come la notizia è stata presentata e captata. Tutto qui.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2012)

"Ci sono un sacco di cose da imparare da questa Missione.* La Scienza che sposa lo Show*, la ricerca di nuovi limiti e in più l'enorme mossa di RedBull che entra nella Storia con il proprio Marchio Aziendale, u*no sforzo di Marketing enorme che ripagherà con effetti ed interessi "a vita". Bravi tutti, da Felix, al Mission Control, a chi l'ha studiata commercialmente.*" [MENTION=430]AndreaDeluxe[/MENTION] era la risposta che volevo. 

Volevo chiedervi: la considerate un'impresa umana?


----------



## Hell Krusty (15 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' in caduta libera. C'è bisogno di sangue freddo, nervi, concentrazione, allenamento. Quello che ogni paracadutista ha, insomma.
> A differenza di altri ha avuto la possibilità di fare questa impresa. Ma ripeto, sono stato fuori dal mondo per un paio di giorni, quindi ho seguito poco. Ho letto la notizia e così su due piedi non mi sembra più eccezionale di un paracadutista qualunque che si gioca tutto con un lancio anche da 1000 metri.
> 
> Chiedo sul serio: l'impresa è che ha superato la barriera del suono o che si è buttato da 39.000 metri? Le TV in che modo ne hanno parlato?
> ...


Si vabbè, quindi per considerarla un impresa si sarebbe dovuto buttare in costume e infradito? La tuta era necessaria per sopravvivere, visto che ad una pressione di 0.001 bar il corpo umano non potrebbe resistere e il sangue e gli altri fluidi organici dell'austriaco comincerebbero a bollire per mancanza di pressione atmosferica.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Ottobre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' in caduta libera. C'è bisogno di sangue freddo, nervi, concentrazione, allenamento. Quello che ogni paracadutista ha, insomma.
> A differenza di altri ha avuto la possibilità di fare questa impresa. Ma ripeto, sono stato fuori dal mondo per un paio di giorni, quindi ho seguito poco. Ho letto la notizia e così su due piedi non mi sembra più eccezionale di un paracadutista qualunque che si gioca tutto con un lancio anche da 1000 metri.
> 
> Chiedo sul serio: l'impresa è che ha superato la barriera del suono o che si è buttato da 39.000 metri? Le TV in che modo ne hanno parlato?


Ha stabilito 3 record del Mondo,di cui uno resisteva da 50 anni e un altro sembrava impossibile.La differenza con gli altri paracadutisti è che questi ultimi non devono passare anni a studiare nel minimo dettaglio il salto,non devono sopportare le condizioni di temperatura e pressione che ha sopportato Felix,non devono indossare una scomoda ed ingombrante tuta spaziale e,sopratutto,non hanno il peso psicologico che fare qualcosa che nessuno nella storia ha mai fatto comporta (cosa che poi comporta rischi di tutt'altro livello).



The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ho letto stamane che la tuta era praticamente una sorta di "capsula". Perciò chiedevo. Non sto facendo polemiche.
> Studio giornalismo e i media, perciò mi interessa sapere come la notizia è stata presentata e captata. Tutto qui.



Era una specie di tuta da astronauta,quindi senza motori.è stata a tutti gli effetti una caduta a corpo libero.


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2012)

AndreaDeluxe ha scritto:


> Sì, infatti non capisco la storia che fanno ogni 4 anni per la Finale dei 100 metri quando con uno scooter va molto più veloce.
> 
> Comunque, a parti gli scherzi.
> 
> Ci sono un sacco di cose da imparare da questa Missione. La Scienza che sposa lo Show, la ricerca di nuovi limiti e in più l'enorme mossa di RedBull che entra nella Storia con il proprio Marchio Aziendale, uno sforzo di Marketing enorme che ripagherà con effetti ed interessi "a vita". Bravi tutti, da Felix, al Mission Control, a chi l'ha studiata commercialmente.



Ieri si è parlato solo ed esclusivamente di Redbull, dall'impresa di Baumgartner alla F1. Secondo google trends, solo nella giornata di ieri, ci sono state più di 2 milioni di ricerche per Baumgartner. E "Redbull stratos" fa registrare un +2.150%. Direi che il vero successo l'ha ottenuto proprio la redbull stessa ​


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (15 Ottobre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ieri si è parlato solo ed esclusivamente di Redbull, dall'impresa di Baumgartner alla F1. Secondo google trends, solo nella giornata di ieri, ci sono state più di 2 milioni di ricerche per Baumgartner. E "Redbull stratos" fa registrare un +2.150%. Direi che il vero successo l'ha ottenuto proprio la redbull stessa ​




Aggiungo che nelle Moto hanno vinto 3 piloti sponsorizzati RedBull, dal giovanissimo Kent al più noto Pedrosa, passando per Marquez che è un talento che segnerà il futuro della MotoGP. 


[MENTION=153]The Ripper[/MENTION] se il problema è che non sei informato circa ciò che è successo, passa un 10 minuti a cercare su Google, è inutile che chiedi qui. Informati e valuta tu, i dati sono qualcosa di soggettivo, le risposte che potresti ricevere magari no.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2012)

Deluxe, ho chiesto perché ero curioso di avere risposte da chi è stato esposto ai media. Un signore all'edicola stamattina parlava di impresa paragonabile a "l'uomo sulla Luna". E' nata una bella discussione. E' evidente che il signore diceva così perché profondamente influenzato dalla mediaticità dell'evento.
La cosa bella, curiosa, interessante (chiamatela come volete) è che un soggetto non esposto ai media nei giorni scorsi giudichi questa cosa sì un'impresa, ma molto meno eclatante (sebbene affascinate, ma considerando anche e soprattutto l'aspetto mediatico, commerciale, di cui finora in pochi si sono espressi) di chi l'ha invece seguita da vicino nei giorni di massima esposizione alla notizia.
Tutto qui.


L'aver superato la barriera del suono è sicuramente una cosa affascinante. Se non avesse superato quel limite, SECONDO ME, la notizia non sarebbe stata più tale (anche perché credo che serva alla ricerca scientifica).
Inizialmente non avevo nemmeno capito che era in caduta libera. 

Comunque complimenti al tizio. Sono quelle cose che ti fanno elevare sopra gli altri uomini...


----------



## Snake (15 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## AndreaDeluxe (15 Ottobre 2012)

Le motivazioni scientifiche ci sono, quelle della grande impresa pure ma, soprattutto, quello di Marketing è un totale Capolavoro. Sono d'accordo che sia stata un'operazione commerciale, c'è di mezzo una Multinazionale ben nota.

E non solo: ci sono stati due lanci, in precedenza, spettacolarissimi ma che nessuno, a parte qualche appassionato del settore e dell'estremo, aveva calcolato. Questo è emblematico.

La portata è stata devastante, io sul mio sito ho dedicato una settimana intera al RB Stratos ed ho fatto qualcosa come 100mila lettori.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Ottobre 2012)

AndreaDeluxe ha scritto:


> Le motivazioni scientifiche ci sono, quelle della grande impresa pure ma, soprattutto, quello di Marketing è un totale Capolavoro. Sono d'accordo che sia stata un'operazione commerciale, c'è di mezzo una Multinazionale ben nota.
> 
> E non solo: ci sono stati due lanci, in precedenza, spettacolarissimi ma che nessuno, a parte qualche appassionato del settore e dell'estremo, aveva calcolato. Questo è emblematico.
> 
> La portata è stata devastante, io sul mio sito ho dedicato una settimana intera al RB Stratos ed ho fatto qualcosa come 100mila lettori.



Su un programma di approfondimento hanno appena detto che il valore scientifico è minimo. L'operazione è stata soprattutto commerciale, guidata da un grande sponsor (che guarda caso "mette le ali").

Ma "impresa", boh, non so... ci devo pensare. Per me è una grande azione sicuramente... "impresa" ancora non so.


----------



## #Dodo90# (15 Ottobre 2012)

Come cosa c'è di eclatante? Non capita mica tutti i giorni vedere uno che si lancia da 39k metri, supera la barriera del suolo, batte 3 record spettacolari, fa quasi 4 minuti e mezzo di caduta libera, senza considerare la spettacolo nel vedere la meticolosità delle varie procedure e la valenza scientifica della missione (Nespoli ieri diceva che, può sembrare strano, ma su quella zona dell'atmosfera non si sa più di tanto perchè è solo una zona di passaggio per le missioni spaziali). E' stato un gran bel spettacolo.


Dal punto di vista del Marketing, la RedBull è solita sponsorizzare numerosi sport estremi. E comunque, è stato Baumgartner a proporre la missione alla RedBull, sarebbe stato da stupidi non accettare... Grande azione pubblicitaria, ma servita su un piatto d'argento.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

La cosa piu' spettacolare e che noi non possiamo comprendere o quantomeno non potremo mai provare è quella di osservare la Terra dall'altro della sua maestosita' e il suo alone blu che la circonda.E' qualcosa di indescrivibile,non ho parole per classificare l'immagine!


----------



## admin (15 Ottobre 2012)

AndreaDeluxe ha scritto:


> Le motivazioni scientifiche ci sono, quelle della grande impresa pure ma, soprattutto, quello di Marketing è un totale Capolavoro. Sono d'accordo che sia stata un'operazione commerciale, c'è di mezzo una Multinazionale ben nota.
> 
> E non solo: ci sono stati due lanci, in precedenza, spettacolarissimi ma che nessuno, a parte qualche appassionato del settore e dell'estremo, aveva calcolato. Questo è emblematico.
> 
> La portata è stata devastante, io sul mio sito ho dedicato una settimana intera al RB Stratos ed ho fatto qualcosa come 100mila lettori.



Sì, anche noi abbiamo ricevuto migliaia di visite grazie a questo topic


----------



## Hammer (15 Ottobre 2012)

"Felix Baumgartner è il secondo uomo della storia ad aver rotto la barriera del suono. Il primo è stato Gigi D'Alessio."


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Ottobre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cosa piu' spettacolare e che noi non possiamo comprendere o quantomeno non potremo mai provare è quella di osservare la Terra dall'altro della sua maestosita' e il suo alone blu che la circonda.E' qualcosa di indescrivibile,non ho parole per classificare l'immagine!


L' "alone" blu che avvolge la terra è qualcosa di spettacolare!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> L' "alone" blu che avvolge la terra è qualcosa di spettacolare!



Piu' che spettacolare.E' una cosa che va aldila' della nostra immaginazione!


----------



## AndreaDeluxe (15 Ottobre 2012)

Ma pensate che presa male... ahah!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Degenerate X (15 Ottobre 2012)

"Aveva appena finito di guardare il Derby", rimarrà nella storia.


----------



## esjie (17 Ottobre 2012)




----------



## Canonista (17 Ottobre 2012)

Cioè questo mentre volava parlava tranquillamente a microfono...ESAURITO!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Ottobre 2012)

Abbiamo assistito ad un fatto che verrà ricordato per sempre, semplicemente epico.


----------

